
Tesla driver stranded in the desert after smartphone app failure - aashishkoirala
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/01/16/tesla-driver-stranded-desert-smartphone-app-failure/
======
grizzles
It's surprising that there is no Wifi Direct or BT between the car and the
phone. Someone on the Tesla sw team dropped the ball. That's a must have
feature.

------
I_am_neo
"The Tesla driver was stranded six miles from home"

I'm a little speechless why this is referred to as stranded. Six miles is
nothing for a healthy adult.

